
Oracle Critical Patch Update Pre-Release Announcement – April 2020 - based2
https://www.oracle.com/security-alerts/cpuapr2020.html
======
based2
[https://www.oracle.com/security-alerts/](https://www.oracle.com/security-
alerts/)

